# Acti-Flex Joint Supplement?



## Serenity06 (Feb 12, 2011)

I LOVE IT!!!! I do add MSM as it doesnt have enough. I use the liquid and my mare loves it and no longer has sore hocks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for responding! My gelding has sore hocks too. He has been on SP Resilience for a while now but I've been contemplating a change. He was better when I first switched him, but it didn't seem to last. 

Anyone else have good results with Acti-Flex or another joint supplement?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I have! I used the liquid stuff. It works well but I had to take my horse off of because he was foundered again and I think it was to rich for him.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Never used it but I probably wouldn't. If your horse has arthritis and you are trying to maintain it as best as possible, the horse should be getting 10,000 mg of glucosamine and 8-10,000 mg of MSM per day minimum. The smart flex gives you that. You'd have to double the doses in the other to be getting the same results. 

There are a lot of different smart pak options besides Resilliance that give the same amt of stuff you want. You also have to factor in the fact that an oral supp will be the least effective because it runs through the digestive system anyways. Smart pak has a great comparison chart. I'd get on that and just compare, compare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I wasn't sure how much the differences would matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Anytime. The lower MSM would probably be the one you'd want to focus on fixing (if you decided to switch). Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Serenity06 (Feb 12, 2011)

My mare has arthritis in her hocks and the Actiflex plus an added scoop of MSM works wonders for her and its much cheaper 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

